
Tim Cook's Stanford 2019 Commencement Address - yarapavan
https://news.stanford.edu/2019/06/16/remarks-tim-cook-2019-stanford-commencement/
======
yarapavan
> In other words, whatever you do with your life, be a builder.

> You don’t have to start from scratch to build something monumental. And,
> conversely, the best founders – the ones whose creations last and whose
> reputations grow rather than shrink with passing time – they spend most of
> their time building, piece by piece.

> Builders are comfortable in the belief that their life’s work will one day
> be bigger than them – bigger than any one person. They’re mindful that its
> effects will span generations. That’s not an accident. In a way, it’s the
> whole point.

